# Free standing block wall foundation



## 3DPiper (May 21, 2006)

I want to build a fairly large wall: 8 feet high by about 200 feet long (though not continuous).. It will be totally free standing (not a retaining wall) and is basically a visual and sound barrier (we have a chain link fence there now).. I'd like to use 8x8x16 blocks.. How thick/wide should the foundation be? Do I need to use any type of reinforcement from the foundation to wall (rebar)?

Thanks!

-Matthew


----------



## johnlvs2run (Mar 8, 2006)

Matthew,

I just finished a retaining wall, and have a similar idea for a 60 foot fence that you do. I am planning to use the 8x8x16 blocks and fill them with rebar and concrete. The fence is currently wood planks and 6 feet tall but there are noisy neighbors in back and the sound goes right through. Another motivation is that I might be building a block wall home if I move and would like to get the practice in advance.

My question is the same as yours. How wide and deep does the foundation need to be and does it need to be concrete with rebar sticking out of it. Is it feasible for me to build the foundation myself or is it better to have someone else pour it and then do the wall on my own. All replies are appreciated.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

What kind of soil? What is the frost depth? What does your local code say about it? It isn't a black and white question with an answer of 16 inches wide X 24 inches deep will support your wall where you are although that is what we would do here. However, on the East side of town, there is clay and shale, so 24 inches wide would do it. Lots of questions have a "depends" in the answer....


----------



## johnlvs2run (Mar 8, 2006)

Here the soil is clay. The all time low here was 20 degrees. Wow I didn't know it needed to be that deep and wide for a fence. In that case it sounds like I will need 6 to 9 cubic yards of concrete. I don't know what the local code for a fence is but will check.


----------



## d.janvrin (Oct 20, 2006)

Blocks 8' High and 200' long Freestanding ????  WOW 
Thats A Wall (China) You May Want To Call A Contractor Or A Few Good Mason.
At Least Check You Local Code .
Have You Ever Seen Stackable Retaining Wall Blocks Check With Local Concrete Co. There usually Pretty Cheap ( Made from left over concrete Pours etc) they come in many shapes and sizes about 2'X3'X5' They dont require a footing most concrete co. will place them for you !!


----------

